# A litter that I took in... :]



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Mojo the mom:
















Babies: there are 11 of them, born may, 21, 2010 also i was wondering how to make sure i get nice little fat mice...I know there is culling, but id feel bad doing it, and probably immediately regret it later. 

























I hope to update this page almost every day until they are grown  Maybe you guys can help me name the ones i will keep.


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Sorry i forgot...this is the father. I don't own him, because he stayed with Mojo's previous owner, but his name is Socrates. He came from one of my first litters


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

There's that little sport again! Mojo has funny little ears. the best bet for fat little babies right now would be to supplement Mojo's diet with extra protein and collagen; cooked egg yolk is good. I've heard that mealy worms are also good. All natural yoghurt is another thing I've used. I soak whole grain oat cereal (i.e. Cheerios) in the yoghurt (I use natural vanilla flavored) and give the expectant and nursing does just one or two 'O's' a day. I prepare them daily, other wise it would just turn to gruel, which is not a bad thing, just a bit messy.

I'm not the right one to speak of culling, as I've never done this with pinkies.


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

I don't plan on culling because id probably cry for hours afterwards. However i can see why people do it. I'm going to go to the store and pick up some meal worms, and hard boil a few eggs tonight. One for Mojo, and one for me :] Nom Nom Nom as for the yogurt thing...I may pick up some yogurt, but I'm lactose intolerant so it will purely be for the mousies. Mojo's ears have always been a little short. I think she may have gotten in a fight with someone at a young age and they clipped her :[ Still she seems to function just fine...other than the fact that she is crazy. Last night before they arrived my cousin separated the buck from the doe, and somehow he got out of his cage and get into the other cage...she had absolutely no clue how he did it. You can see the trickiness in his eyes...I think he may know something we don't XD


----------



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

Your doe is beautiful. Might sound weird, but I love her ears.  they look curled or something... absolutely cute! I'm actually waiting on a litter now to see what their ears are going to look like. They are 3.5 weeks old, and their ears are still "back" like they are as pinks, part of me is hoping they stay that way, considering one of the 6 has straight ears.


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

I'm obviously a noobie at this, but what are "straight ears"? I have seen mice with colored ears before, and i think they are absolutely adorable :] Of course i think any mouse is adorable. You should put up a link or pictures ^.^ I'd love to see the little ears :3 and i agree i like her ears, but knowing how they got that way it makes me a little sad.

edit: Wow i feel stupid i reread your post and realized what you were talking about...I thought you said black not back...Thats very interesting :] I'd still like to see pictures XD


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

By the way Mojo is kind of a picky eater, but I just peaked in and she is nibbling on the egg yolk. There was only one egg left so we made a deal. I ate the egg white, and she is eating some egg yolk. :]


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

They have little milk bellies  Very cute and can't wait to see them grow!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cute!
Cant wait for pictures of them as they grow


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

They are so interesting :] I catch myself staring at them while i should be cleaning XD 
I'm excited about posting almost every day :] Then i can look back on how tiny they were when they are all grown up :]


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

May 23. 2010
I counted the babies again, and there are 12 healthy little ones :] Mommy is doing a great job, and she loves the egg yolk.
I thought of an idea for a photo shoot im going to do with all 12 of them when they start getting their little fuzzy fur, and hopefully spots. They look like they will have spots *crosses fingers* These guys are a mystery. Looks like some are already getting a little darker, and they definitely look like they are already getting bigger :]


































Sorry if i spam you with too many pictures, but i think they are absolutely adorable...

maybe you guys can guess what you think they will look like. that would be fun to see who is right


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Everyone is still alive and in great shape :] Mommy is still on her special diet of egg yolk, and meal worms...but i haven't been able to get yogurt yet. I get migraines and ive had one for the last couple of days...Today it is worse that it ever was, but i want to update the little family. I had a problem a couple nights ago where the room was up to 80˚F and i was afraid they would over heat so i stuck the only fan in their area to keep them cool...brought the temperature down to like 77˚F which is better than nothing. I got the ac working and everything is fine now. Mojo loves the meal worms...at first she wasn't sure, but i stuck a little peanut butter on the end of one and she ran out and grabbed it out of my hand. like "GER my food gimme" since then every time i come over to the cage she pops her head out hoping ill give her another...haha i give her about two or three a day because they are tiny. the babies are now...4 days old? and most of them have really interesting spots...while others just don't seem to have anything. They are all black eyed, so im guessing they are yellow recessive or maybe BEW. who knows...I don't know who Mojo's mother is because two does were together at the same time, and just threw them all together. maybe you can help me figure it out...I'll post up socrates's line though...I'd really like to figure out what exactly everyone is. be ready to be spammed with pictures.
Socrates parents:
Brain the doe:








Professor the buck:








Mojo's father is professor as well but the two possibilities for the doe are:
Tiger: I believe she may be a bridle.
















Possum:I have no clue she is just a varied grey color kind of lighter on her tummy but not much. black eyes.
















I'm gonna post pictures up later of the babies, but im really not feeling well so im quitting now...


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Possum looks like she is also a brindle. 
A very cool looking one, at that!


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Really? thats cool but i always thought they were golden and brown colored...she is completely grey :]

ok well im awake again, and fortunately my head isn't hurting as much so im taking pictures of the babies and their spots and putting it up 








this one made me laugh because of the little guy up at the top. He looks like he is screaming XD
















From what i counted there are 4 that are light with dark spots, 4 that are a light color, and four that are dark colored with a few spots. What do you think the light colored ones will be?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Brindles can be just about any color.
Very cute babies!


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

:] Last night i checked in on the babies, and i saw mommy sleeping in her little food dish....It was so cute i wish i had gotten a picture before she woke up, but i bet she is exhausted, and just trying to get some sleep. I'd have stuck a nurse in there with her, but i don't trust Mojo or the other females would get along since they are first meeting since she was a baby. anyhow i hope to catch her snoozing in the food dish again...


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

The babies are finally getting their fur in  looks like the lighter ones are still a mystery to me. Some of them almost look like they have bands, but im wondering if it is just the light. they have a weird coat and i don't know what they are :/ all my little black ones have head spots kind of like their father. In fact one has a perfect little lightning bolt. of course there are the little spotted ones which take after mom. They are so cute :] 

































can someone help me out figuring out what the light ones are? O.O never mind now that i look closer they have spots too!!!
^.^ I'm so excited!!

and i just noticed mom and down there in the cage watching me watch her babies XD


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The light ones look like broken marks.


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Here comes more pictures!!! They are cuter than i could of ever imagined. I also found the code for the parents, and the babies after a lot of help! XD haha

Secretes: a/a C/* E/e hs/hs S/s
Mojo: a/a C/c E/e s/s
Yellow spotted babies: a/a C/* e/e Hs/hs s/s
Black spotted babies: a/a C/* E/e Hs/hs s/s
Black head spot babies: a/a C/* E/e hs/hs S/s

I have also come to the conclusion it is completely possible a cow got in with the mice too...


































lucky me :]

Forgot to add they are 10 days old today :] Happy birthday little cow mice...


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

They are adorable!!!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats! I love when they're at that age, before the eyes are open, but they're still fat little cherubs! Get one by itself, and it wiggles, but have them all in a pile, and they're comfortable like that.


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Thank you everyone! It is a decent size litter, but i don't want to cull any. They will never be show animals , just pets :] I don't worry too much about their size, but i have been giving mommy egg yolk, yogurt treats, and meal worms[ which makes the babies a little more tubby]. For some reason she is her same size XD I think 12 little babies are sucking it out of her. She is being a good mother, but now every time i go in to check on the babies she expects a peanut butter covered meal worm, then she allows me to do as much looking as i want :] perfectly content with me in the cage with her and the babies. I really like it when they are getting their more fluffy fur that they haven't learned to manage properly yet. Has anyone ever noticed pinkies trying to groom themselves? If they don't have fur then why bother?? XD I like watching my mice groom each other because there is always one stretched out on the top of the house, while two are on top going to work. one on its behind and one on its ears or face. Then they switch. I'm really off topic now...sorry XD


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=3605

I need help with something that came up with this litter...I'll warn you it may not be pretty for some, but if you have access I'd appreciate some advice.

Another update. A little yellow broken opened his eyes for the first time today. His siblings will surly follow suit and reap havoc on the cage and mommy.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I love the little yellow and white ones!!!


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Me too!! they are by far my favorites...but three out of the four are boys, and im only keeping the girls and maybe one boy...

OK so a few problems have arisen since the last time i updated at all...

That baby that was weak died before i had the chance to end its misery...and i took it out of the cage. I think mommy was so upset about it she became extremely aggressive. She bit into my finger hard enough to draw blood, and it still hurts to this day...it happened a couple days ago. I have extremely high pain tolerance, and i was even shocked by how aggressive she is being towards me or any other human that gets near her cage. I think there are two options...She is upset that one of her babies died and is being protective, or there is a possibility that she may be pregnant again, because her previous owner didn't know you should separate them before they give birth and left them together...even when i told her to separate them he got into the cage that night somehow. She did say that she was really aggressive before she gave her to me...and i was surprised that she would sit in my hand calmly. But maybe she is aggressive because she is pregnant again? She is getting kind of fat...but i just thought it could be because of her notched up diet as a nursing mommy.

another thing is that some of the babies don't seem to be developing their eyes like they should be. They still have them shut, and I have knocked out the chance of it being an eye infection by using paper bedding. The other ones seem to be having perfect development. there are two or three with this problem...

This litter has caused me more problems than any other i have ever had to take care of...*sigh*

I'll try and get pictures today, but the mom really is vicious. Might loose a finger or two.


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

The boys:








































The Girls:
















































See what i mean with some of them...Their eyes aren't quite open. I'm a little worried about it. there is a black male whos eyes are starting to open more and that yellow female.
The yellow female i'm worried about the most, and i took a little warm water and tried to clean the fur around her eyes to see if it would free up some of the fur. It isn't really crusty, it is just closed. Is it possible i have a blind mouse?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Some mice open their eyes a bit later than others. It's nothing to worry about. 

In a few days, everyone's eyes should be opened.


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Good to know she will be ok :] Thank you.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Awwww!!!! They are adorable!!! I have my fingers crossed that they are all okay


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Thank you ^.^ I'm sure they will be fine. I love this time when their personalities really start coming. I can already tell some of them will be trouble...XD Me and my boyfriend have decided on naming them all after different types of cheese since they look like cows...


----------

